# [App REQ] HUBS Widget (pic included)



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So I am new to the Android Tablet world, but I love a clean organized looking device. HUBS seems to be a very popular route to go, and the look/customizability is awesome.

I was hoping someone that makes apps could develop this widget to make it easier to setup and restore after flashing new ROMs










If anyone has set this type of layout up, they know how tedious it is. Then if you want to flash a new ROM you get to basically start all over. On top of that many times the overlapped widgets don't play nice and you have to fix it everytime you switch from landscape to portrait and back...

I don't know how difficult an app like this would be, and if I had any clue on how to make it I would. But I figured I would put it out there and see if I can drum up some interest for it. I would pay for it obviously...


----------

